# Pronunciación de la equis en xenofobia y xenofilia



## amistad2008

¡Hola a todos!

Me gustaría saber cómo se pronuncian estas dos palabras, principalmente la X. ¿Sería como "j", "q"? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

amistad2008 said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo se pronuncian estas dos palabras, principalmente la X. ¿Sería como "j", "q"? ¿Me pueden dar algunos ejemplos de palabras que se pronuncian parecido?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Hola:
Cuando la equis encabeza la palabra tiene el sonido *ese,* al menos en mi país es así. La única excepción que se me ocurre es el nombre Jimena; algunos padres eligen registrarlo con equis: Ximena, con lo cual, cuando esta persona crezca y dé su nombre para que alguien lo escriba, no va a tener más remedio que aclarar: _Ximena con equis, no con jota._
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Encontré en la Wikipedia lo siguiente:_ La "x" se pronuncia usualmente /ks/ AFI entre vocales o en posición final *y /s/ AFI cuando está al principio de una palabra, pero en ciertas variantes* se mezclan estos dos usos._

El subrayado y la negrita son obra mía. No sé dónde es que se mezclan ambos usos cuando la equis está al principio de una palabra, pero sospecho que debe de ser un fenómeno muy restringido, así que desde tu punto de vista te puedes quedar tranquila pronunciándola siempre como /s/ cuando está al principio de palabra. Como te dije, la única excepción que se me ocurre es Ximena (también el apellido Ximénez), en la cual la equis debería ser pronunciada como jota.
Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Encontré en la Wikipedia lo siguiente:_ La "x" se pronuncia usualmente /ks/ AFI entre vocales o en posición final *y /s/ AFI cuando está al principio de una palabra, pero en ciertas variantes* se mezclan estos dos usos._
> 
> El subrayado y la negrita son obra mía. No sé dónde es que se mezclan ambos usos cuando la equis está al principio de una palabra, pero sospecho que debe de ser un fenómeno muy restringido, así que desde tu punto de vista te puedes quedar tranquila pronunciándola siempre como /s/ cuando está al principio de palabra. Como te dije, la única excepción que se me ocurre es Ximena (también el apellido Ximénez), en la cual la equis debería ser pronunciada como jota.
> Saludos


 
Vuelvo a agradecer, Adolfo

Entonces debo pronunciar:

Xenofilia - "Senofilia"
Xenofobia - "Senofobia" 
Examen - "eqsamen"
Léxico - "léqsico"

Sin embargo:
Ximena - "Jimena"
Ximénez - "Jiménez"


Gracias


----------



## Södertjej

La x a principio de palabra en España se pronuncia con frecuencia como sh. La x pronunciada como j no es la norma ortográfica actual, así pues si se elige la grafía antigua para Jimena normalmente no se pronunciará con J sino sh. Es el caso del vino Pedro Ximénez, la periodista Mila Ximénez o el nombre Xavier, que aunque sea vasco se suele pronunciar al estilo catalán. O Xanadú.

Xilófono sin embargo suele pronunciarse como ks o s. Lo mismo xenofobia y xenófobo.

En México imagino que como usan la grafía antigua con tanta frecuencia no resultará tan extraño pronunciar la x como j otras palabras. Aquí sí.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo pronuncio así:

"xe...", "xi..." = sonido "sh"
"ex...", "léxico"= sonido "ks" (eksamen, léksico).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Södertjej said:


> En México imagino que como usan la grafía antigua con tanta frecuencia no resultará tan extraño pronunciar la x como j otras palabras. Aquí sí.


 
Exactamente.
Aquí pronunciamos jenofobia, jilófono... como bien dices, por aquello de que pronunciamos la x _a la antigua_, j, como en el nombre de nuestro país.


----------



## Södertjej

Juan, yo me refería a la pronunciación de Ximena como Jimena, que son nombres antiguos que han mantenido su doble grafía, pero no me refería a otras voces.

Una cosa es que se haga una excepción a la regla actual para vuestros topónimos y se escriba x para lo que en la actualidad se escribe como j y otra cosa muy diferente es que se pronuncie en otras palabras la x de una forma ajena a la ortografía de los últimos trescientos años. Exacto no se dice ejacto, ¿verdad? Pues xenofobia igual. No se justifica pronunciarla como j. Xenofobia tiene su etimología en la palabra ξένος, como citó Paco y eso no se convierte en j en español. Eso es en el caso de las palabras que en griego eran con       χ (que por algo se llama ji).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Te entendí perfectamente... se justifique o no, como señalé, pronunciamos jenofobia, jilófono que, como bien señalas también tú mismo, es por extensión de la pronunciación de la grafía antigua.


----------



## Södertjej

Pero la grafía antigua no se usa más que para vuestros topónimos y para algunos nombres antiguos, no entiendo cómo puede ser que se aplique a algunas palabras más que no tienen nada que ver cuando la x es una letra presente en muchísimas palabras más y se pronuncia correctamente según las normas actuales, como exacto, exhibición, conexión, axioma, exámen y mil más. ¿Quieres decir que pronunciar xenofobia como jenofobia es un uso generalizado o simplemente un error común?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Södertjej said:


> Pero la grafía antigua no se usa más que para vuestros topónimos y para algunos nombres antiguos, *no entiendo cómo puede ser *que se aplique a algunas palabras más que no tienen nada que ver cuando la x es una letra presente en muchísimas palabras más y se pronuncia correctamente según las normas actuales, como exacto, exhibición, conexión, axioma, exámen y mil más. *¿Quieres decir que pronunciar xenofobia como jenofobia es un uso generalizado o simplemente un error común?*


 
1.- Pues será por automatismo, supongo.
2.- Es uso generalizado. Error, para nosotros no lo es. No pronunciamos *ks*enofobia o *s*enofobia.


----------



## Södertjej

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> 2.- Es uso generalizado. Error, para nosotros no lo es.


Las normas de pronunciación en español son las mismas para todos. Es correcto proununciar la z como z o s según la variedad local, pero no es correcto pronunciar j por x salvo en las excepciones conocidas.

La RAE lo dice claramente en su entrada de la X del DPD de la que copio dos extractos:

*b) * En posición inicial de palabra, representa el sonido /s/: _xilófono_ [silófono], _xenofobia_ [senofóbia].

*4*. ... No obstante, la grafía arcaica con _x_ se conserva hoy en varios topónimos americanos, como _México, Oaxaca, Texas_ (→ México, Oaxaca, Texas), con sus respectivos derivados _mexicano, oaxaqueño, texano,_ etc., y en variantes americanas de algunos nombres propios de persona, como _Ximena,_ o apellidos como los anteriormente citados


Así pues no se puede afirmar que sea correcto pronunciar xenófobo con j en una zona concreta como si fuera una variedad local para otras palabras ajenas a ese contexto concreto, al menos si nos atenemos a las normas actuales de pronunciación del castellano.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues ya está: sólo falta decirles a como 100 millones de mexicanos que estamos equivocados... o añadir una acepción más a la pronunciación de la equis, que creo sería lo más congruente.

_En México, xenofobia, xilófono, etc. conserva la pronunciación derivada de la antigua grafía del sonido *j*. Jenofobia, jilófono..._

Un saludo.


----------



## Södertjej

No sé si cien millones de mexicanos lo dicen así, pero me imagino que si así fuera, la Academia Mexicana no habría suscrito esa entrada de la X del DPD.


----------



## amistad2008

Adolfo:
No se me había ocurrido consultar Wikipedia ni el Wickcionario y mira que siempre investigo antes de consultar el foro. Gracias, me servirá para otras dudas.

Paco:
Gracias por tu aporte, la pronunciación que mencionaste es una de las que tenía duda: ¿en qué otras partes se pronuncia tal como lo dijiste: "SH"?

Södertjej y Juan:
Su discusión me ha resultado bastante interesante, pues ya he escuchado la X como J, como SH (según ha dicho Paco) y recién me entero de que también se pronuncia como ESE. 

Espero que otros foreros sigan aportando más informaciones.

A todos: ¡gracias!!!


----------



## El peruano

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Exactamente.
> Aquí pronunciamos jenofobia, jilófono... como bien dices, por aquello de que pronunciamos la x _a la antigua_, j, como en el nombre de nuestro país.


 


Este uso no tiene nada que ver con el español, en México este tipo de sonidos ya existian por la influencia maya. Y le aplicaron usos con la entrada del castellano y la letra X a Mexico.


----------



## RacoonGirl

Ksenofobia y ksenofilia.

Aunque coloquialmente se diga senofobia y senofilia.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia, /senofobia/ y /senofilia/.  
Nunca he oído /ksenofobia/ ni /ksenofilia/.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nota de Moderación

Se les recuerda que el propósito de este hilo es comentar únicamente la forma en que se ponuncia la letra "x" en las palabras "*xenofobia*" y "*xenofilia*".

Para la pronunciación de dicha letra en otros vocablos que no sean los ya mencionados, favor remitirse a hilos anteriores o bien, abrir uno nuevo, siendo lo más específico posible. El propósito de esta discusión no es generar un listado de palabras.

Gracias por su comprensión.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Chico 1980

Södertjej said:


> La x a principio de palabra en España se pronuncia con frecuencia como sh. La x pronunciada como j no es la norma ortográfica actual, así pues si se elige la grafía antigua para Jimena normalmente no se pronunciará con J sino sh. Es el caso del vino Pedro Ximénez, la periodista Mila Ximénez o el nombre Xavier, que aunque sea vasco se suele pronunciar al estilo catalán. O Xanadú.
> 
> Xilófono sin embargo suele pronunciarse como ks o s. Lo mismo xenofobia y xenófobo.
> 
> En México imagino que como usan la grafía antigua con tanta frecuencia no resultará tan extraño pronunciar la x como j otras palabras. Aquí sí.



Eso es un error porque el fonema "sh" no existe en castellano. "Ximena" y "Ximénez" deben pronunciarse "Jimena" y "Jiménez", ya que es escritura antigua, igual que el equipo de fútbol del "Xerez" (grafía antigua de la ciudad de Jerez de la Frontera) se pronuncia "Jerez", no como los catetos de los periodistas deportivos, que dicen "Sherez".


----------



## Doraemon-

Depende de zonas y tipos de habla. En algunas la x inicial, como en estas palabras por ejemplo, sí se pronuncia como "sh" (/ʃ/).
Por ejemplo según wikipedia:
-El *xilófono* (pronunciado /si'lofono/ aunque también coloquialmente /ʃi'lofono/
-La *xenofobia* (/seno'fobja/ o /ʃeno'fobja/)

No tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación de la X antigua con sonido J (/x/) en Xerez, México o Ximénez, que lógicamente no se pronuncia ni /s/, ni /ʃ/, ni /gs/ o /ks/.

En la X inicial sí existe el uso habitual como variante propia del castellano el uso del fonema /ʃ/, aunque la forma "correcta" según la RAE es /s/


----------



## eno2

Ambos palabras son cognados, y aún que me cueste, las pronuncio con ese(=s) porque los españoles las pronuncian así. Las otras idiomas las pronuncian con KSE, creo.


----------



## Doraemon-

eno2 said:


> Ambos palabras son cognados, y aún que me cueste, las pronuncio con ese(=s) porque los españoles las pronuncian así. Las otras idiomas las pronuncian con KSE, creo.



Está bien así, es la forma digamos "correcta", con /s/, aunque también sea relativamente frecuente con /ʃ/.
Con /ks/ yo diría que nunca.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No sé si es correcto o no o si le gustará a la RAE, pero yo siempre las pronuncio con *ks*, como todas las *x *independientemente de su posición. Sin meterme, claro, con el tema mexicano y su peculiar _x_, que es otra discusión cuasi infinita y a la que ni quiero referirme acá.

Mi duda es el porqué de la recomendación de la RAE respecto del cambio de pronunciación cuando la x está al inicio de la palabra. No veo que haya ningún motivo, ya que es perfectamente posible de pronunciar como *ks*, como en cualquier otra palabra que la incorpore en el medio o en posición final. Es más, creo que abre una puerta para que _fénix_ se termine pronunciando _fénis_ y _exacto_ derive en _esacto_, si es que la Santísima Providencia logra que no se transforme a su vez en _esato_.

No entiendo, en particular, la necesidad de introducir excepciones cuando la regla general no parece ser vulnerada ni haya algún inconveniente fonético que haga inviable su pronunciación.


----------



## Graciela J

Chico 1980 said:


> Eso es un error porque el fonema "sh" no existe en castellano.



No existe ahora pero existió antiguamente. Del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas: _

*x*

3. En la Edad Media, la grafía x representaba un sonido palatal fricativo sordo, cuya pronunciación era muy similar a la de la sh inglesa o la ch francesa actuales. Así, palabras como _dixo _(hoy _dijo_) o _traxo _(hoy _trajo_) se pronunciaban [dísho] o [trásho] (donde [sh] representa un sonido parecido al que emitimos cuando queremos imponer silencio). Este sonido arcaico se conserva en el español de México y de otras zonas de América en palabras de origen náhuatl, como _Xola _[shóla] o _mixiote _[mishióte] (no en _Xochimilco_, en donde la _x _suena como /s/), y en la pronunciación arcaizante de ciertos apellidos que conservan su forma gráfica antigua, como _Ximénez _o _Mexía_.

4. El sonido medieval antes descrito evolucionó a partir del siglo XVI hasta convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/, que en la escritura moderna se representa con las letras _j_ o _g_ (ante _e, i_).


----------



## Graciela J

Chico 1980 said:


> Eso es un error porque el fonema "sh" no existe en castellano.



No existe ahora pero existió antiguamente. Del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas: _

*x*

3. En la Edad Media, la grafía x representaba un sonido palatal fricativo sordo, cuya pronunciación era muy similar a la de la sh inglesa o la ch francesa actuales. Así, palabras como _dixo _(hoy _dijo_) o _traxo _(hoy _trajo_) se pronunciaban [dísho] o [trásho] (donde [sh] representa un sonido parecido al que emitimos cuando queremos imponer silencio). Este sonido arcaico se conserva en el español de México y de otras zonas de América en palabras de origen náhuatl, como _Xola _[shóla] o _mixiote _[mishióte] (no en _Xochimilco_, en donde la _x _suena como /s/), y en la pronunciación arcaizante de ciertos apellidos que conservan su forma gráfica antigua, como _Ximénez _o _Mexía_.

4. El sonido medieval antes descrito evolucionó a partir del siglo XVI hasta convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/, que en la escritura moderna se representa con las letras _j_ o _g_ (ante _e, i_). [...]



Hakuna Matata said:


> No sé si es correcto o no o si le gustará a la RAE, pero yo siempre las pronuncio con *ks*, como todas las *x *independientemente de su posición. Sin meterme, claro, con el tema mexicano y su peculiar _x_, que es otra discusión cuasi infinita y a la que ni quiero referirme acá.
> 
> Mi duda es el porqué de la recomendación de la RAE respecto del cambio de pronunciación cuando la x está al inicio de la palabra. No veo que haya ningún motivo, ya que es perfectamente posible de pronunciar como *ks*, como en cualquier otra palabra que la incorpore en el medio o en posición final. Es más, creo que abre una puerta para que _fénix_ se termine pronunciando _fénis_ y _exacto_ derive en _esacto_, si es que la Santísima Providencia logra que no se transforme a su vez en _esato_.
> 
> No entiendo, en particular, la necesidad de introducir excepciones cuando la regla general no parece ser vulnerada ni haya algún inconveniente fonético que haga inviable su pronunciación.



Sí, yo también lo pronuncio *ksilofón*. Supongo que a algunas personas (¿en España?) les resultará difícil pronunciarlo así al principio de palabra, o en otras combinaciones de letras.

Según el DPD:

2. c) En posición final de sílaba seguida de consonante, se pronuncia como /ks/ o /gs/ en el español de América: _excusa _[ekskúsa, egskúsa], _extremo _[ekstrémo, egstrémo]; pero en España, aunque la pronunciación culta enfática coincide con la americana, la pronunciación más generalizada es /s/: _exponer _[esponér], _exfoliante _[esfoliánte].

Aquí en Argentina (y me imagino en otros países de América) también existe en esos casos la pronunciación con _s_, aunque es considerada inculta. Por ejemplo en el poema Martín Fierro, que trata de imitar el lenguaje de los gauchos:
"... que al hombre que lo desvela / una pena _estraordinaria _..."


----------



## jorgema

*S*ilófono y* s*enofobia es como las pronuncio yo, y como siempre he escuchado que se pronuncia en mi país. Y doña Ximena la del Cid, nos la enseñaron a pronunciar como *J*imena. 
Y no faltan los novedosos que en vez de Javier quieren llamarse Xavier, pero en ese caso la X se pronuncia como S. Y este Xavier me hace recordar el caso del personaje de los cómics de Marvel, el profesor Charles Xavier: en las primera películas en las que aparecía ese personaje, me parece que el doblaje usaba la forma Javier. Pero en las últimas películas de ese universo, se escucha algo como eksavier.


----------



## Doraemon-

jorgema said:


> Y no faltan los novedosos que en vez de Javier quieren llamarse Xavier, pero en ese caso la X se pronuncia como S.



Dependerá de qué tipo de "novedosos". En la mayor parte yo creo que es porque es la forma en Catalán de Javier (también en francés y otros idiomas), y no es nada novedosa, es más antigua que la forma castellana con J, que es la "rara". El nombre viene originalmente del euskera, aunque en este idioma es con B (Xabier).
Ya según de dónde venga se pronunciará de una forma u otra. En Cataluña con /tʃ/, en Valencia  con /ʃ/ (como en euskera) y Francia con /gz/.
El nombre dado en España al Charles Xavier en los X-men no tiene nada raro tampoco, es que es la pronunciación en inglés americano (/'zej.vjə/ o /iɡ'zejvjə/), españolizando esta última "exeibia".


----------



## Doraemon-

Hakuna Matata said:


> Mi duda es el porqué de la recomendación de la RAE respecto del cambio de pronunciación cuando la x está al inicio de la palabra. No veo que haya ningún motivo, ya que es perfectamente posible de pronunciar como *ks*, como en cualquier otra palabra que la incorpore en el medio o en posición final. Es más, creo que abre una puerta para que _fénix_ se termine pronunciando _fénis_ y _exacto_ derive en _esacto_, si es que la Santísima Providencia logra que no se transforme a su vez en _esato_.
> 
> No entiendo, en particular, la necesidad de introducir excepciones cuando la regla general no parece ser vulnerada ni haya algún inconveniente fonético que haga inviable su pronunciación.



Es que no se trata de "introducir excepciones" ni de que haya motivo o no para ellas, o de que sea posible pronunciarla o no. Es que es como lo pronuncia la comunidad hispanohablante: /si'lofono/ (y en algunas zonas /ʃi'lofono/). La RAE solo describe lo que decimos, no "crea" esas excepciones. El pronunciarlo con una X "normal" (/ks/ o /gs/) se produce cuando se ha aprendido la palabra a través de la lectura y no del habla cotidiana. Como si aprendes inglés escrito y luego te preguntas por qué "ellos" lo pronuncian distinto.
Del oral se va al escrito, no al revés, aunque hay a veces incoherencias por motivos de evolución del idioma. Sería un poco como si alguien se pregunta por qué añadir la excepción de la X en México y Ximena, si "se puede pronunciar perfectamente /'megsiko/ y /ksi'mena/": es que no son excepciones introducidas, es como es el idioma en los distintos lugares y la RAE solo lo recoge.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Doraemon- said:


> El pronunciarlo con una X "normal" (/ks/ o /gs/) se produce cuando se ha aprendido la palabra a través de la lectura y no del habla cotidiana.


Y sí, cuando aprendí a leer, en mi infancia, nunca antes me había cruzado con las palabras _xenofobia_ o _xenofilia_, así que no me quedó otra que aprenderlo a través de la lectura...



Doraemon- said:


> La RAE solo describe lo que decimos, no "crea" esas excepciones.


Yo lo que creo, y perdónenme si sienten que lo mío es muy "estirado",  es que la RAE recoje una pronunciación "descuidada" de esa x en posición inicial y la transforma en norma. Algo así (y ahora me echo a la mitad del foro encima, jaja) como aceptar que el leísmo es válido, cuando toda la gramática habida y por haber dice lo contrario (sin entrar en el leísmo de cortesía, etc etc.).


----------



## francisgranada

Personalmente estoy de acuerdo con _Graciela J_ (evetualmente _Graciela X_  ....) #26. Además, las palabras _xenofobia _y _xenofilia _son préstamos cultos de origen griego, pues no tienen nada que ver con la pronunciación medieval española [sh]. Más bien, vale el contrario: se escriben con *x* inicial (también) en español para indicar que deben pronunciarse _así_, es decir con [ks].

La pronunción coloquial con *s* inicial se puede explicar como una tendencia general de "simplificar" el nexo [ks] en ciertas posiciones (p.e. Estremadura < Extremadura y los ejemplos ya mencionados en este hilo). Sin embargo, la pronunciación _correcta _es lógicamente con [ks]. La pronunciación con [sh] - en mi opinión - es simplemente errónea (tal vez una hipercorrección inadecuada o "afectada:").

(No soy un hablante nativo de la lengua española, entonces perdonadme mi intervención tal vez un poco "categórica" ....)


----------



## jorgema

¿Hasta que punto es natural para un hispanohablante pronunciar esa K antes de la S en posición inicial de palabra? Si incluso para pronunciar la sibilante S la mayoría termina ayudándose con una e.
El  hecho de que muchos préstamos cultos del griego se escriban con X no quiere decir que tengamos que pronunciar esa letra con el sonido que el español moderno le da en la mayoría de los casos (que si no recuerdo mal, no tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación en griego antiguo o moderno).


----------



## Aviador

Hakuna Matata said:


> No sé si es correcto o no o si le gustará a la RAE, pero yo siempre las pronuncio con *ks*, como todas las *x *independientemente de su posición...


Lo mismo yo, /ks/ en cualquier posición y sin esfuerzo.


----------



## S.V.

Aquí en _Advertencia_ mencionan que esa /ks/ inicial "resulta afectada y debe evitarse". Más que coloquial, la única que hay, por aquí. 

Como explican, /ks/ "no se articula naturalmente en español a principio de palabra". Aunque quizá es diferente en Arg. y Chile.


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Aquí en _Advertencia_ mencionan que esa /ks/ inicial "resulta afectada y debe evitarse". Más que coloquial, la única que hay, por aquí.
> Como explican, /ks/ "no se articula naturalmente en español a principio de palabra". Aunque quizá es diferente en Arg. y Chile.


Gracias por ese enlace a la NGLE, S.V.
La verdad es que yo las hubiera pronunciado, no sé por qué, con una ligera "t": _tsenofobia_. 
Pero ahora, si algún día las tengo que decir en el Auditorio Nacional, ya _sepo _cómo.
Feliz fin de semana.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, sí, que disfruten el fin de semana. A no ser que pronuncien jilófono y jenofobia, ahí sí les damos un ban   (xarana).


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Oh, sí, que disfruten el fin de semana. A no ser que pronuncien jilófono y jenofobia, ahí sí les damos un ban.


Por si no fui claro, con un tsssss, jajaja.
Bye.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hakuna Matata said:


> No sé si es correcto o no o si le gustará a la RAE, pero yo siempre las pronuncio con *ks*, como todas las *x *independientemente de su posición.





Aviador said:


> Lo mismo yo, /ks/ en cualquier posición y sin esfuerzo.


E igual por aquí. Y, desde luego, ni me parece más difícil de pronunciar ni, mucho menos, afectado.

Saludos


----------



## francisgranada

jorgema said:


> ¿Hasta que punto es natural para un hispanohablante pronunciar esa K antes de la S en posición inicial de palabra? ....


Probablemente no lo es en las palabras "originales" romances provenientes del latín. Pero la combinación K+S en posición inicial de palabra es tampoco natural en muchas otras lenguas ***. No obstante, si se escriben con *x*, entonces la pronunciación _correcta _es con [ks], respetando así la pronunciación original. Otra cosa es que en el habla coloquial o regional se pronuncia diversamente.

Finalmente, por ejemplo en español moderno no existe el nexo [ksp] y tampoco existe el sonido [sh]. No obstante, creo que nadie diría que  la pronunciación _correcta _de _Shakespeare _en español es  p. ej. _Chespir _(o _Sespir_, _Jespir_, etc .) .......

Por consecuencia, si un no hispanohablante (o extranjero) pone una pregunta tipo 





amistad2008 said:


> Me gustaría saber cómo se pronuncian estas dos palabras [es decir _xenofobia_ y _xenofilia_] , principalmente la X. ....


entonces mi respuesta sería "La pronunciación _correcta _es con [ks] inicial."

*** Solo por ilustración: en mi lengua materna ningún nexo de consonantes (dos o tres consonantes consecutivas) en el inicio de una palabra  "original" no es natural. Tampoco existe la letra *x* en palabras de origen húngaro. Sin embargo, en los préstamos "recientes" (tipo _xenofobia, xenofilia_, etc.)  la *x* inicial se _correctamente _pronuncia [ks].  

P.S. Es solo mi opinón personal .....


----------



## Dymn

Es un caso similar al de las palabras que empiezan con _ps-_ (_psicología, pseudónimo_...), yo creo que lo más habitual de largo es pronunciarlo simplemente como una /s/ aunque tampoco me parece mal que haya gente que haga el grupo de consonantes entero. 



francisgranada said:


> entonces mi respuesta sería "La pronunciación _correcta _es con [ks] inicial."


Esto tal vez sería así si esas palabras fuesen extranjerismos, pero mucho me temo que el vocabulario de origen griego está perfectamente integrado en el castellano y por lo tanto derivar lo más correcto de la pronunciación original en esa lengua no tiene mucho sentido.

Lo que sí me toca las narices es que la RAE simplifique la escritura. La grafía con _x- _y _ps-_ permite a cada uno pronunciarlo como le dé la gana. La RAE debería ser un poco más abierta de mente y aceptar que no todo vocábulo se tiene que ceñir (al menos en cuanto a ortografía) a la estricta fonotáctica y fonología castellana.


----------



## Graciela J

francisgranada said:


> Finalmente, por ejemplo en español moderno no existe el nexo [ksp]  .......



experimentar, expresar (¿con el nexo [kspr]?), expulsar, expedición, explotar, etc.


----------



## francisgranada

Graciela J said:


> experimentar, expresar (¿con el nexo [kspr]?), expulsar, expedición, explotar, etc.


 Verdad .... (Yo tenía en mente en el inicio de palabras).   

(Cfr. en italiano: *sp*erimentare, e*spr*imere,  e*sp*ellere, *sp*edizione, etc.)


----------



## jorgema

Sigo sin tener claro si la pronunciación original de esa palabras con xilo-, xeno- o, mejor, la pronunciación original griega de esos prefijos era similar a la actual pronunciación española 'ks'/'gs'. 



S.V. said:


> Aquí en _Advertencia_ mencionan que esa /ks/ inicial "resulta afectada y debe evitarse". Más que coloquial, la única que hay, por aquí.
> 
> Como explican, /ks/ "no se articula naturalmente en español a principio de palabra". Aunque quizá es diferente en Arg. y Chile.



Apenas leo este mensaje y no puedo estar más de acuerdo.


----------



## Aviador

jorgema said:


> S.V. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí en _Advertencia_ mencionan que esa /ks/ inicial "resulta afectada y debe evitarse". Más que coloquial, la única que hay, por aquí.
> 
> Como explican, /ks/ "no se articula naturalmente en español a principio de palabra". Aunque quizá es diferente en Arg. y Chile.
> 
> 
> 
> Apenas leo este mensaje y no puedo estar más de acuerdo.
Click to expand...

Entonces escribamos _silófono_ y _senofobia_.



jorgema said:


> Sigo sin tener claro si la pronunciación original de esa palabras con xilo-, xeno- o, mejor, la pronunciación original griega de esos prefijos era similar a la actual pronunciación española 'ks'/'gs'...


En griego moderno al menos, que es del que deberían haberse tomado estas palabras, es /ks/ que es el valor de la letra _ξ_,_ xi_. _Madera_ en griego es _ξύλο_ que se pronuncia /ksilo/ y el compuesto _xilófono_ es _ξυλόφωνο_, pronunciado /ksi'lofono/. _Xenofobia_ es _ξενοφοβία_, pronunciado /kseno'fovia/.


----------



## swift

Aviador said:


> Entonces escribamos _silófono_ y _senofobia_.


Y, ya puestos, escribamos _embío_, puesto que así es como se pronuncia _envío_.


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> Y, ya puestos, escribamos _embío_, puesto que así es como se pronuncia _envío_.


No, porque tanto la _be_ de un eventual "embío" como la _ve_ de _envío_ se pronuncian igual, no hay necesidad del cambio de grafía.


----------



## swift

Tampoco hace falta el cambio de grafía para _xilófono_, ni para _xenofobia_; así como tampoco lo ameritan otras voces con el grafema _x_ cuya pronunciación es variable: _mexicano_,_ muxe_, _examen_, etc. A menos que lo que estés proponiendo sea un revisionismo por mero prurito etimologista, y entonces tendríamos que volver a _kattumaram_ para _catamarán_, etc.


----------



## jorgema

Hablamos de pronunciación y no de escritura. Por ahora la x (y la V, ya que se mencionó) nos remite a los orígenes etimológicos. Pero imagino que si alguien quiere pronunciar /laksenofobia/ no habrá nadie que se lo impida como si quisiera decir también /lapsicología/.


----------



## swift

jorgema said:


> no habrá nadie que se lo impida


No, pero sí podrían verlo con cierta extrañeza y hasta hilaridad.

Lo que parece proponer Aviador es que cada letra mantenga el sonido etimológico y que el de la _x_ en _xenofobia _ha de ser _ks_. Bueno, de ser ese el caso, el de la _n_ en _envío_ debería ser el alveolar nasal y no el bilabial nasal.


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> Tampoco hace falta el cambio de grafía para _xilófono_, ni para _xenofobia_; así como tampoco lo ameritan otras voces con el grafema _x_ cuya pronunciación es variable: _mexicano_,_ muxe_, _examen_, etc. A menos que lo que estés proponiendo sea un revisionismo por mero prurito etimologista, y entonces tendríamos que volver a _kattumaram_ para _catamarán_, etc.


De nuevo no estoy de acuerdo. A ver si lo explico (no "esplico" ) mejor. En el caso de las letras be y ve, el sonido que representan ambas es exactamente el mismo en castellano, por lo tanto, no sacamos nada con escribir todas las palabras que las incluyen con sólo una de ellas, la pronunciación seguirá siendo la misma. El caso de la equis es diferente, ya que en castellano representa el sonido /ks/ por el que nadie rasga vestiduras en palabras como _taxi_ y además tiene para muchos hablantes el valor de /s/ en palabras como _xilófono_ /si'lofono/. Así que escribir _silófono_ en lugar de _xilófono_ sí es un cambio significativo.
De lo que se trata es de representar gráficamente el sonido inicial que se quiere que las palabras con equis como _xilófono_ tengan, a diferencia del de otras equis como la de _taxi_ (a menos que querramos pronunciar /tasi/).


----------



## swift

Aviador said:


> ya que en castellano representa el sonido /ks/


Pero no solo.  También suena /s/ y /∫/. Antes decías que todas las _x _las pronuncias /ks/, independientemente de su posición (#33). Esto es una incorrección en voces como _mexicano_ y _muxe _y una afectación en voces como _xilófono_ y _xenofobia_.


----------



## jorgema

Pero no sería la primera y única letra que en español tiene más de un sonido. Ya lo hacemos con la C y la G ante determinadas vocales.


----------



## Aviador

swift said:


> Pero no solo.  También suena /s/ y /∫/. Antes decías que todas las _x _las pronuncias /ks/, independientemente de su posición (#33). Esto es una incorreción en voces como _mexicano_ y _muxe _y una afectación en voces como _xilófono_ y _xenofobia_.





jorgema said:


> Pero no sería la primera y única letra que en español tiene más de un sonido. Ya lo hacemos con la C y la G ante determinadas vocales.


Tienen razón, amigos, pero de lo que se trata es de hacer inequívoca la pronunciación de la equis inicial en palabras como _xilófono_ o _xenofobia_, no me refiero a la equis de _mexicano_, una palabra que tiene también la grafía _mejicano_. No conozco la palabra _muxe_, Swift.
Siento no poder seguir con esta interesante discusión por ahora porque tengo que ir a  trabajar si no quiero que me esoneren... digo, exoneren.


----------



## jorgema

Pues parece inequívoco que la mayoría la pronuncia como S al inicio de palabra, y es lo que señala el DPD, que no recoge ninguna de las otras pronunciaciones que se han mencionado en este hilo. Me extraña sobre todo lo que mencionaron en los primeros posts, que en México se pronunciaba como J. No sé sobre xilófono, pero el término xenofobia ha estado muy de moda en los noticieros desde que se supo que Mr. Trump sería presidente de Estados Unidos, y debo decir que no recuerdo en todo este tiempo haber escuchado a un solo periodista mexicano pronunciar Jenofobia (habría  sido algo muy notorio en verdad).


----------

